# معلومات عامة عن الاشتعال والحريق



## ibrahimtawfick (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل فى المنتدى , من ضمن الموضوعات التى ندرسها كمختصيين فى السلامة المهنية مادة شيقة وهى الاشتعال والانفجارات وبها العديد من المعلومات الفنية وددت ان اضعها هنا فى المنتدى ليستفيد بها الجميع وهى نبذة عن :
اللهب وانواعه واشكاله_ تقدير عدد الطفايات اللازمة _ وانواع الرغاوى _ الكيماويات الجافة _ ومعلومات عن وقود الهيدرازين 
وهى على الرابط التالى 
http://www.up.ly/download-General-Information-rar-37e7a48a07.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/z2-3md9Y/General_Information.html?
لتمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق, دعواتكم


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هى دية المعلومات ولا بلاش (جزاك الله كل خير) بصراحة كان نفسى فى تلك المعلومات القيمة 
شكر واجب واحترام : بصراحة انا كل عملى فى مجال السفتى يعتمد على توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى ثم على معلومات المنتدى العظيم فشكر وتقدير (للمهندس / سيد ) وربنا يجزية كل خير هو وكل الزملاء المشاركين فى المنتدى على فكرة انا عندى معلومات كثيرة بس مش عارف انزلها ازاى على المنتدى


----------



## kochigourouma (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي ابراهيم
معلومات مفيدة في الملف الأول
ولكن الثاني غير موجود
يرجى اعادة تحميله كملف مرفق


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

